# [Installation]problème cpu/apic + pilote sata

## DuF

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite installer une gentoo sur du matériel que je ne connais pas  :Smile:  et sans passer par le genkernel (je pourrai bien sûr m'en servir pour comparer avec mon noyau actuel et trouver ce qui ne va pas, mais je risquerai de faire des choses sans les comprendre).

Donc avant toute chose j'ai actuellement une première erreur qui concerne mon processeur et la gestion de l'APIC.

Ensuite pour contourner ce problème (tout du moins pour avancer dans l'immédiat) j'ai passé le paramêtre "noapic nolapic" au noyau et il a pu continuer. Pas bien longtemps, car il fait un kernel panic sur la partition root non présente, problème avec le sata semble-t-il. Mais peut être n'est-ce qu'une conséquence du passage du paramêtre noapic au noyau.

Pour le matériel coupable : 

- core 2 quad 9550s avec carte mère basé sur du ich10r

- 2 disques samsung F1 1To

Pour l'erreur concernant le CPU, je vous copie ce que j'ai pu voir (malheureusement il reboot tout seul, donc pour noter les messages ce n'est pas évident) :

```
[0.025983] CPU Intel core2...

[0.025996] APIC calibration not consistent with PM timer (123ms contre 100ms)

[0.025996] APIC delta adjusted to PM-timer : xxxxxxx

[0.025996] booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[6.847296] not responding

[6.847306] migration/1 used greatest stack depth...

[6.847391] booting processor 2 APIC 0x3 ip 0x6000

```

Il fait pareil pour booting processor 2 et 3 et un autre truc que je ne vois car reboot instantannément derrière.

Le fait de passer l'option noapic nolapic au noyau, je me suis dit, peut être que dans le bios t'as un truc qui colle pas. Je n'ai rien trouvé mais encore une fois je ne suis pas familié de ce matériel.

Viens ensuite le problème des disques SATA (qui eux font un kernel panic car pas de FS /) :

```
[1.80000] ata1 : SATA link up 3.0Gbps

[6.80000] ata1.00 : qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

[6.80000] ata1.00 : failed to IDENTIFY [I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[7.30000] ata1 : SATA link up 3.0Gbps

[17.30000] ata1.00 : qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

[17.30000] ata1.00 : failed to IDENTIFY [I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[17.30000] ata1 : limiting SATA link speed to 1.5Gbps

[17.30000] ata1 : SATA link up 1.5Gbps
```

Il fait strictement la même chose pour le ata2 mais au final aucun des 2 ne fonctionnent. Donc pas de FS.

Je me doute que j'ai du mettre une connerie (sans doute plus) dans le noyau, mais migrant d'un athlon XP 2000+ je ne suis pas très au fait de ces nouveaux processeurs et de ce type d'architecture dans son ensemble.

Je suis preneur de tous conseils et surtout d'infos pour comprendre ce qui se passe. De la même manière, tous les modes opératoires permettant d'accéder aux logs du kernel dans ce genre de situation sont les bienvenus. Car dans le premier cas, sur la CPU, le PC reboot tout seul et trop vite pour que je vois les derniers messages. Et dans le second cas, une fois qu'il passe la conf "ata" il enchaine super vite jusqu'au kernel panic et je ne peux pas remonter l'écran pour voir plus que les 20 dernières lignes affichées.

Merci par avance à ceux qui auront des idées  :Wink: 

DuF (qui ne se rappelait plus comment c'était simple d'avoir un kernel panic)

----------

## Mickael

Salut DuF,

tu peux nous filer un lspci stp, juste pour faciliter nos recherches dans kernel.org ou autres sites. Le ICH10r est très récent et ce doit être un chipset p45 d'Intel. Peut-être est-ce dû également au contrôleur raid implanté dans le bios. Mais là je spécule...

EDIT : ASUS inside ?

----------

## DuF

Hello,

C'est une gigabyte GA-EG45M-DS2H (avec G45 et ICH10r effectivement). Pour le contrôleur RAID je l'ai désactivé dans le bios et je suis passé à AHCI et maintenant je vais faire du raid soft avec mdadm notamment.

Pour le lspci je ne pourrai le faire que ce soir  :Smile: 

Sinon de mon côté je vais voir en générant un genkernel et essayer de faire un diff même s'il risque d'y avoir beaucoup de différences  :Smile: 

@+

----------

## boozo

'alute

bah pour se passer de genkernel... reste toujours çà sinon ; et pis pour le lspci de ce soir :  çà, ça aide bien aussi de temps à autres     :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Merci pour ces 2 liens, je pense que je devrai réussir à trouver ce que j'ai oublié ou mal configuré dans mon noyau.

----------

## DuF

En attendant que je regarde les options du noyau, je vous colle le lspci et aussi ce que retourne le "Debian HCL" :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:05.0 IDE interface: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT8213 IDE Controller

03:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

```
PCI ID   Supporté?      Fabricant      Matériel      Pilote   Kernel

80862e20   Yes      Intel Corporation   4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller   intel-agp   v2.6.26-

80862e22         Intel Corporation   4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller      

80862e23         Intel Corporation   4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller      

80863a37         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4      

80863a38         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5      

80863a39         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6      

80863a3c         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2      

80863a3e   Yes      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller   snd-hda-intel   v2.6.25-

80863a40         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1      

80863a4a         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6      

80863a34         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1      

80863a35         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2      

80863a36         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3      

80863a3a         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1      

8086244e   Yes      Intel Corporation   82801 PCI Bridge   i810_rng,hw_random   

80863a16   Yes      Intel Corporation   82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller   iTCO_wdt   v2.6.28-

80863a22         Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller      

80863a30   Yes      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller   i2c-i801   v2.6.25-

10ec8168   Yes      Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.   RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller   r8169   v2.6.25-

12838213   Yes      Integrated Technology Express, Inc.   IT8213 IDE Controller   it8213   v2.6.21-

104c8024         Texas Instruments   TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)      
```

Mais là je viens de voir que sous le liveCD gentoo, la commande lspci -v me sort les pilotes qui sont actuellement utilisés (seuls quelques éléments indiquent un manque d'info) ajouté à ce que sort le Debian HCL cela devrait pas mal aider aussi.

Il reste l'apic qui j'espère sera rêglé avec un pilode bien adapté au chipset.

@+

----------

## DuF

Juste pour information, ce fut encore un échec  :Smile: 

Je n'ai pas voulu totalement repartir du .config de papy's kernel seeds mais juste reprendre la méthode et ainsi vérifier la présence de chaque pilote important. Au final j'ai strictement les mêmes symptômes avec les mêmes effets.

Ne souhaitant pas me coucher aussi tard qu'hier, j'ai fini par faire un genkernel en attendant d'avoir plus de temps pour trouver quels paramêtres sont erronés.

@+

----------

## boozo

Humph ! Bon...   :Sad: 

On peut avoir le .config genkernel stp ?

Bien la première fois que cette chose aurait fait qqch de bien !? oO

Soit les temps changent, soit /me subodore un p'it gout d'terre qui ne me rassure pas vraiment tout d'un coup :'-( 

----------

## DuF

Sans les commentaires et les lignes blanches il fait 1971 lignes. Je l'ai mis dans un pastebin : 

.config de genkernel

J'ai commencé timidement la comparaison avec mes config persos mais y a trop de différences, pour le moment je n'ai rien trouvé de pertinent ou discriminant  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

J'ai commencé le grand ménage et cela commence à devenir plus précis. Par contre je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la (ou les) cause de mon erreur sur le noyau...

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai regardé le .config, et ya IICH et AHCI comme driver controlleur SATA Intel, mais ils sont en module. Et ils sont tous les 2 présents. 

Moi je vote ton BIOS est paramétré en SATA AHCI et tu mets ahci en  dur dans le noyal, sinon tu es en mode IDE compatible, et c'est IICH en dur.

----------

## DuF

Alors actuellement les noyaux que j'ai configuré sont en ahci en dur et c'est bien ahci qui est fixé dans le noyau.... Pour l'instant je fais subir petit à petit différents régimes à mon noyau mais toujours rien trouvé de probant....

----------

